# New Wineador



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey all,

My wife just got me a present, a 32 bottle Wine Cooler to convert into a Wineador. She got it off [email protected] for $200. Neat little outfit. I've washed it down and have cedar and newspaper in it to get the smell out. It was not too bad to start with so it shouldn't be long before I can put my sticks in it.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

That is big!! I am sure it will be cool once you have all the shelves and cigars in......more pics please!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

djangos said:


> That is big!! I am sure it will be cool once you have all the shelves and cigars in......more pics please!


I designed some drawers for it and brought them to a local shop they are going to make the for me, but he's a little back logged right now, so I'm just going to user the wire shelves that came with it and use cigar boxes until they are ready. I only have about 30 cigars, but 50 in the mail. I also have to pick up some Humi-beads to put in there.

I'll add pictures as I go.


----------



## anyo91 (Apr 5, 2011)

very nice! im curious to see the final product


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't you think KL might be a little more economical for a vino that size? But which ever way you go, you hit gold my man! Congratulations!!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> I designed some drawers for it and brought them to a local shop they are going to make the for me, but he's a little back logged right now, so I'm just going to user the wire shelves that came with it and use cigar boxes until they are ready. I only have about 30 cigars, but 50 in the mail. I also have to pick up some Humi-beads to put in there.
> 
> I'll add pictures as I go.


Great looking wineador Brother. Should be a beauty.......If you have problems filling it sned it my way....I'll treat her right!:mrgreen:

What kind of Humi-beads you thinking about getting?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Smartest investment you'll ever make with the wine cooler. Mine holds a rock solid temp and RH.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> Great looking wineador Brother. Should be a beauty.......If you have problems filling it sned it my way....I'll treat her right!:mrgreen:
> 
> What kind of Humi-beads you thinking about getting?


Let me think about that for a second...NO LOL LOL


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

djangos said:


> Don't you think KL might be a little more economical for a vino that size? But which ever way you go, you hit gold my man! Congratulations!!


I've been looking everywhere for KL, but it's hard to get in Canada, I even tried PetSmart but the don't have the Pearl, just the crystals, which aren't good


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

You don't need the pearls........ Get the exquisicat crystals ( the large kind) and you are good. You can either put them in filter media bags or in your case just flat containers at the bottom...... The pearls are hard to come by but do the exact same thing!

Remember:*Kitty Litter Rocks!*


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Let me think about that for a second...NO LOL LOL


But.....but.....but

FINE!:frusty:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

djangos said:


> You don't need the pearls........ Get the exquisicat crystals ( the large kind) and you are good. You can either put them in filter media bags or in your case just flat containers at the bottom...... The pearls are hard to come by but do the exact same thing!
> 
> Remember:*Kitty Litter Rocks!*


You can't go wrong with either the Litter or Heartfelt beads or anything else for that matter as long as it works for you. But thats a long debate......


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

djangos said:


> You don't need the pearls........ Get the exquisicat crystals ( the large kind) and you are good. You can either put them in filter media bags or in your case just flat containers at the bottom...... The pearls are hard to come by but do the exact same thing!
> 
> Remember:*Kitty Litter Rocks!*


Hey,
This is what I can get, obviously I want the fragrance free, I just can't see myself smoking a Lavender Cigar.

ExquisiCat® Crystals - Sale Category - PetSmart


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Hey,
> This is what I can get, obviously I want the fragrance free, I just can't see myself smoking a Lavender Cigar.
> 
> ExquisiCat® Crystals - Sale Category - PetSmart


hmm.....you may be on to a new ACID flavoring!!! ha ha ha :scared:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> hmm.....you may be on to a new ACID flavoring!!! ha ha ha :scared:


LOL!! 

However I see your problem. Actually the same brand comes without fragrance. The lavender comes with lilac colored crystals but the fragrance free ones come with blue crystals. Do you want me to ship you some?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

djangos said:


> LOL!!
> 
> However I see your problem. Actually the same brand comes without fragrance. The lavender comes with lilac colored crystals but the fragrance free ones come with blue crystals. Do you want me to ship you some?


Is the fragrance free I posted the wrong type? it come in a 14KG pail.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

If you talk to them they should be able to order it for you. Most those types of places will do for you what they can. 

If they don't DJANGOS will ship you some. And I can tell you from experiance he does mean it. Watch out though....it may have a tag alone with it that will destroy your mail box...........:target:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I am sorry man, I thought the link was for the lilac flavored one. No you are right on.... That is the one I was thinking about. In the US it comes in 8 pounds or nearly 3.2 kgs. There are bigger sizes that I don't know of. But think about it the 14 kgs will cost you about $25 - $30.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Or I could just send you some......  fill your mailbox with sand!!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

djangos said:


> 14 kgs will cost you about $25 - $30.


That's a lot.....you'd never run out brother.

You could experement with it till your hearts content:juggle:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

djangos said:


> Or I could just send you some......  fill your mailbox with sand!!


Hit 'em Sandz......Hit 'em:brick::faint::rofl:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> Hit 'em Sandz......Hit 'em:brick::faint::rofl:


Hey you be careful buddy or you will get hit too!

Anyways I think you meant 14 pounds and not Kgs. that will cost you about $22.

PM me your address (to: Craig)!!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

djangos said:


> Hey you be careful buddy or you will get hit too!
> 
> Anyways I think you meant 14 pounds and not Kgs. that will cost you about $22.
> 
> PM me your address!!


My mailbox isn't afraid of you SandZ....It's seen what you have to offer:fear::laugh:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> My mailbox isn't afraid of you SandZ....It's seen what you have to offer:fear::laugh:


Oh yeah! I think its day of reckoning is nearing!! Be afraid, very afraid! Dude we should stop highjacking his thread......Poor Craig!

BTW Craig I am really sorry we kinda highjacked your thread man! But I am serious my friend, PM me your address.......


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

djangos said:


> Oh yeah! I think its day of reckoning is nearing!! Be afraid, very afraid! Dude we should stop highjacking his thread......Poor Craig!
> 
> BTW Craig I am really sorry we kinda highjacked your thread man! But I am serious my friend, PM me your address.......


Craig listen to SandZ.....He'll take care of you on this if you want some....

And I just noticed the thread jack myself sorry Bro!:focus:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

djangos said:


> Oh yeah! I think its day of reckoning is nearing!! Be afraid, very afraid! Dude we should stop highjacking his thread......Poor Craig!
> 
> BTW Craig I am really sorry we kinda highjacked your thread man! But I am serious my friend, PM me your address.......


Hey no worries, it's why I am here to have fun with fellow Leaf Brothers. You guys have helped me out so much over the last month and a half, I could never repay you. I just hope some day I can do the same to another newbie.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> Craig listen to SandZ.....He'll take care of you on this if you want some....
> 
> And I just noticed the thread jack myself sorry Bro!:focus:


No worries, it's not always bad to get hijacked sometimes, it's how you find good friends.

Yeah I've seen the posts, I'm duck taping my mail box shut and sending the family somewhere safe LOL


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> You can't go wrong with either the Litter or Heartfelt beads or anything else for that matter as long as it works for you. But thats a long debate......


I hear ya, right now I'm using homemade credo made from sponge, kitchen scrubber and Sham wow, with PG 50/50 solution and it's been keeping between 68-72%. But I definitely would prefer something more stable.

I'm eventually going to add an oasis when I have more money, as I travel for work from time to time and wouldn't want anything to happen to my new hobby.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> No worries, it's not always bad to get hijacked sometimes, it's how you find good friends.
> 
> Yeah I've seen the posts, I'm duck taping my mail box shut and sending the family somewhere safe LOL


Well said my friend! It is always good to have pals every where....are you on the way to Toronto from Detroit?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Is it really considered hijacking if you're involved in the discussion???

:director:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

djangos said:


> Well said my friend! It is always good to have pals every where....are you on the way to Toronto from Detroit?


No, I'm actually in Northern Ontario about 7hrs North of Toronto, in the middle of nowhere


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

That's too bad! Or else I could have dropped in sometime.....


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

djangos said:


> That's too bad! Or else I could have dropped in sometime.....


Your welcome to come up north, just make sure it's not in January, usually -30 or lower


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Your welcome to come up north, just make sure it's not in January, usually -30 or lower


Maybe in summer man and possibly go hunting or something..... Anyway what cigars do you like/enjoy?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

djangos said:


> Maybe in summer man and possibly go hunting or something..... Anyway what cigars do you like/enjoy?


So far I have only had CC, so I'm open to trying anything, you probably would know betere than me right now, Cohiba and RyJ are my favorite CC, I believe they are mild/medium flavoured, as long as it's not too strong and won't kill me, I seen some pretty nasty posts about Dog Rockets LOL ... something about smoking 5 and reviewing them.

There is great hunting up here, we attract lots of Hunters from both Canada and the US during the summer, Bear and Moose mostly


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

That is pretty sweet mate! No such luck here, I have only smoked a cc once when I was up in Toronto. Mostly nc here, but my understanding is that cohibas are full bodied!? The one that I had was the ryj. Was full bodied also...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

djangos said:


> That is pretty sweet mate! No such luck here, I have only smoked a cc once when I was up in Toronto. Mostly nc here, but my understanding is that cohibas are full bodied!? The one that I had was the ryj. Was full bodied also...


I believe the Classic Cohibas are full, the current ones are mostly medium or medium to full. RyJ are pretty much the same. They may have the odd vitola which goes out of the norm.

I have heard the the Dominican RyJ and Cohibas are full, but haven't tried them


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I wish I could try a few more, maybe in time..... However let's get that vino kicking!!


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

craig- what kind of cooler is that? its looks a little older, might not be a thermoelectric. I would find out first before putting your sticks in there.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

MattNJ said:


> craig- what kind of cooler is that? its looks a little older, might not be a thermoelectric. I would find out first before putting your sticks in there.


Hey Matt, it's definitely Thermoelectric, no compressor.

AKDY Life Style Innovations, Model EA45EC-75-BK

Got it off ebay from a great seller.

Black
32 BTL THERMOELECTRIC WINE COOLER Refrigerator K45EC | eBay

Silver
32 BTL THERMOELECTRIC WINE COOLER Refrigerator I31EC-3 | eBay


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My wife just got me a present, a 32 bottle Wine Cooler to convert into a Wineador. She got it off [email protected] for $200. Neat little outfit. I've washed it down and have cedar and newspaper in it to get the smell out. It was not too bad to start with so it shouldn't be long before I can put my sticks in it.


That was amazing of her! And that is a nice looking Cooler as well! Look forward to seeing the progress of its conversion.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Let me think about that for a second...NO LOL LOL


The offer still stands.....I'll take the pressure of fillin that bad boy up pff your hands....ne reason to trouble yourself with such things.....ound:

Enjoy it man. It's a awesome step in a great direction:banana:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

It'll be a slow process, but one I want to make sure I do properly the first time around. I've searched these forums and the web for how to do the conversion.

So far I have cleaned it, now I have it airing out.

Next, djangos is very generously sending me some KL. So once it arrives I'm going to confirm the Rh% and Temp are stable. I have a regular Hygrometer now in my current Tupperdor, but I'm going to get a Hygroset, as it's adjustable.

Once I have enough money I designed some drawers that I'm gettign a local shop to make for me.

Pictures will be posted as the changes occur.

I do have a question: 
For regular fridges they say to plug the drain hole, should I do the same for the thermoelectric one too? or leave it open?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> The offer still stands.....I'll take the pressure of fillin that bad boy up pff your hands....ne reason to trouble yourself with such things.....ound:
> 
> Enjoy it man. It's a awesome step in a great direction:banana:


I have better idea, why don't you send me the stock to fill it, then I can send you pictures of how nice your stock looks in my humidor....I'll even send more picts as I smoke you wonderful stogies?


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> I have better idea, why don't you send me the stock to fill it, then I can send you pictures of how nice your stock looks in my humidor....I'll even send more picts as I smoke you wonderful stogies?


you don't think it would work better the other way?..... Cause I'm pretty sure It wouldound:ound:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> you don't think it would work better the other way?..... Cause I'm pretty sure It wouldound:ound:


Well my thought is it would more expensive to ship the cooler as it would be heavy right? That and I through out the box so I'd have a hard time finding one big enough to fit it.
oke:
:cheeky:
:flypig:
:crazy:
:nono:
:biglaugh:
:tease:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Well my thought is it would more expensive to ship the cooler as it would be heavy right? That and I through out the box so I'd have a hard time finding one big enough to fit it.
> oke:
> :cheeky:
> :flypig:
> ...


Are you so sure about the fact that it would be cheaper for me to.........Ah who am I kidding of coarse it's cheaper for you to send it to me...ound:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> Are you so sure about the fact that it would be cheaper for me to.........Ah who am I kidding of coarse it's cheaper for you to send it to me...ound:


And for some reason I DO believe it would probably cost you more to ship your cigars...

So I agree to disagree with you LOL


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> And for some reason I DO believe it would probably cost you more to ship your cigars...
> 
> So I agree to disagree with you LOL


ha ha....I actually wouldn't know. One a different note......

Is djangos hooking you up with some litter?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> ha ha....I actually wouldn't know. One a different note......
> 
> Is djangos hooking you up with some litter?


Yes he is thanks for checking.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Forgot to mention I ordered 2 bundles of the 30 year old aged cigars and a couple boxes to store them. They'll look real nice under the blue light lol


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Yes he is thanks for checking.


He has been a great new friend for me on trades, group buys, bombs......he has been a great BoTL.

It's good to have you on board at puff. :banana:

Keep postin away...see if you can catch Ray...I dare you to try....


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> He has been a great new friend for me on trades, group buys, bombs......he has been a great BoTL.
> 
> It's good to have you on board at puff. :banana:
> 
> Keep postin away...see if you can catch Ray...I dare you to try....


I don't know about that, I've never seen anything faster than a pink pony?????
:bounce:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> I don't know about that, I've never seen anything faster than a pink pony?????
> :bounce:


I thinkn he was actaully faster when he had the justin bieber photo up there


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Hey Matt, it's definitely Thermoelectric, no compressor.
> 
> AKDY Life Style Innovations, Model EA45EC-75-BK
> 
> ...


oh its that one? i saw that one on Ebay as well. I never heard of the brand though so was hesitant to buy it. Let us know how it goes!

good luck!


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Craig. Congrats on the new cooler! I received your visitor message, but as of yet I still can't reply. I didn't want you to think I was ignoring you.  You might just email me at [email protected] and I can answer your questions for you.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Wineador said:


> Hi Craig. Congrats on the new cooler! I received your visitor message, but as of yet I still can't reply. I didn't want you to think I was ignoring you.  You might just email me at [email protected] and I can answer your questions for you.


Email sent Thanks


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Email sent Thanks


Cool his work looks really good. These will get you organised in no time!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> Cool his work looks really good. These will get you organised in no time!


Yeah, just have to beg the wife to increase my allowance lol, funds are low right now.. but I'll figure something out I always do (or should I she always does LOL)


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Yeah, just have to beg the wife to increase my allowance lol, funds are low right now.. but I'll figure something out I always do (or should I she always does LOL)


:whip: Just kiddin man. One person in every house should handle the finances. Makes things smother


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I missed all of this!?? You [email protected]$!! LOL! Seems like I missed a lot.....and have you been talking behind my back...? I will log back in once I am back from work guys! How is the cooler set up coming along....?


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

djangos said:


> I missed all of this!?? You [email protected]$!! LOL! Seems like I missed a lot.....and have you been talking behind my back...? I will log back in once I am back from work guys! How is the cooler set up coming along....?


I'm going to go looking tonight.....it's not goint to look anywhetre near as good as WyldKnyghts wineador...........But in amoney crunch you do what you need to do.....

Been trying to get him to send it to good home:bounce:but hes just not having it.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Yea! that is the spirit!! Get your ass moving man! You need this ......soon!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorry Benn, it just looks so good where I set it up, and it's made a friends with the bookcase, so I just can't split them up, sorry.

:chk


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Sorry Benn, it just looks so good where I set it up, and it's made a friends with the bookcase, so I just can't split them up, sorry.
> 
> :chk


 You got a :bump2:!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Sorry Benn, it just looks so good where I set it up, and it's made a friends with the bookcase, so I just can't split them up, sorry.
> 
> :chk


Fine........you let me know when they start fighting adnd can't get along anymore. :spit:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

What do you guys think about using a laptop USB cooling fan, they are going real cheap on ebay

USB Light Laptop Notebook Cooling Cooler Pad LED Fan on eBay.ca (item 320615129279 end time 08-May-11 05:13:13 EDT)


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> What do you guys think about using a laptop USB cooling fan, they are going real cheap on ebay
> 
> USB Light Laptop Notebook Cooling Cooler Pad LED Fan on eBay.ca (item 320615129279 end time 08-May-11 05:13:13 EDT)


If you have the know how the world is your oyster......thats the right quote.....right.....

Man I would know the first thing about doing it abut a fan or 2 would help the circulation. No doubt about it.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> What do you guys think about using a laptop USB cooling fan, they are going real cheap on ebay
> 
> USB Light Laptop Notebook Cooling Cooler Pad LED Fan on eBay.ca (item 320615129279 end time 08-May-11 05:13:13 EDT)


That should work fine.....all you will need is a USB hub and then an AC to USB converter and you will be set!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

djangos said:


> That should work fine.....all you will need is a USB hub and then an AC to USB converter and you will be set!!


Actually my computer is just 3 feet away from the cooler, I'll plug it right into my PC. I knew my IT Technician skills would come in handy


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's what I'm hoping it looks like when I'm done, the wood front finish will probably some exotic though.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Here's what I'm hoping it looks like when I'm done, the wood front finish will probably some exotic though.


That would look pretty sweet, however are you planning on running your computer all the time, don't you ever put it in sleep mode?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

djangos said:


> That would look pretty sweet, however are you planning on running your computer all the time, don't you ever put it in sleep mode?


Nope my computer is on 24/7... I'm a techie after all, at night is when all my cleanup programs and downloads run

I was checking for a USB to AC adapter and they are pretty cheap as well


----------



## Jesus Quintana (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but do people use Heartfelt Beads and something like an Oasis XL in a fridgador, or is it just one or the other? Thanks.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Jesus Quintana said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread, but do people use Heartfelt Beads and something like an Oasis XL in a fridgador, or is it just one or the other? Thanks.


No worries, it's a valid question.

Most people just use KL or heartfelt beads with a small fan to move the humidity around.

Adding an electric humidifier allows you to leave it longer as it puts extra humidity into the unit.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Now this thread has officially been highjacked three times!:bounce:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

djangos said:


> Now this thread has officially been highjacked three times!:bounce:


Keep 'em coming lets go for a record....hijack my thread LOL:mmph:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey,

I'm looking at installing a laptop cooling fan in one shelf on the bottom of the cooler, 

1) should I put it above or below the humi-beads (beads will also be in middle and top shelfs as well.)

2) should the fan blow up or down?


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm looking at installing a laptop cooling fan in one shelf on the bottom of the cooler,
> 
> ...


1. Abovfe the beads

2. I believe it should point up? (I haven't done one so I may be wrong on this)


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I've modified my plan a bit...


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> I've modified my plan a bit...


I can test your plans out for you for a while.....the option is still there for you to ship it my way......:biggrin1:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> I can test your plans out for you for a while.....the option is still there for you to ship it my way......:biggrin1:


Well I give you that you are a persistent bugger, but I'd much rather you fill it here.

Tell you what if I ever decide to give up cigars I'll give you first dibs on it.....

PS Don't hold your breath though LOL


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> I've modified my plan a bit...


Holy mother of ___ . That's freaking _beautiful_ bro!! mg:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Holy mother of ___ . That's freaking _beautiful_ bro!! mg:


Thanks, now all I need is the money to complete it, probably not for a couple months for the drawers etc, but gonna start small. I'll post pictures as it progresses


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Well I give you that you are a persistent bugger, but I'd much rather you fill it here.
> 
> Tell you what if I ever decide to give up cigars I'll give you first dibs on it.....
> 
> PS Don't hold your breath though LOL


Ha ha ha.....I know you woun't be giving it up. Hope it works well for you. Remember any new questions ask. We are huddled together for knowledge here :grouphug: and for cigar pron!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> Ha ha ha.....I know you woun't be giving it up. Hope it works well for you. Remember any new questions ask. We are huddled together for knowledge here :grouphug: and for cigar pron!


Is there any doubt in your mind.... I haven't stopped talking/posting since I started...... LOL


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Is there any doubt in your mind.... I haven't stopped talking/posting since I started...... LOL


Damn your post count is climbing fast! I remember it like yesterday you were needing 100 to give R.G............wait a min....was that yesterday?:whoo:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> Damn your post count is climbing fast! I remember it like yesterday you were needing 100 to give R.G............wait a min....was that yesterday?:whoo:


Someone told me I was supposed to catch Ray or Dave or some high up, I took it as a challenge...LOL

The hard part is trying to make sure it's a valid post, I'm not big on posting just to get the post number up.

I want to contribute to this forum, even if I'm ignored LOL


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

This last post was a totally useless post! In fact half of your posts are totally useless, so there goes that out the window!! ound:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

djangos said:


> This last post was a totally useless post! In fact half of your posts are totally useless, so there goes that out the window!! ound:


You're just sore cause I past your post count LOL LOL


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> You're just sore cause I past your post count LOL LOL


now now....settle down children. play nice or we are durning this car around.....:beerchug:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> now now....settle down children. play nice or we are durning this car around.....:beerchug:


Yes daddy...... Are we there yet....... I have to Pee........
:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Yes daddy...... Are we there yet....... I have to Pee........
> :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


I told you to hold it till we get there.......use the Yohoo bottle you drank 3 seconds ago!arty:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

You nut jobs!! ound:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's the fan I just purchased on ebay for $1.09


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

*WyldKnyght* great catch and looks just fine for your wineador ;D


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I've gotten the plastic smell out, now I'm humidifying the boxes I'm gonna use for storing my cigars.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks sweet man! Now all you need is......


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

djangos said:


> Looks sweet man! Now all you need is......


Any day now...I Hope LOL


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Any update or new pictures?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

bbasaran said:


> Any update or new pictures?


Just what I added yesterday, about 4 posts down... it's coming along slowly, I have a container of DW sitting in there trying to humidify the boxes I''m going to use to store cigars until I can afford the SC trays. Fan is on order once it comes in I'll wire it in.

*** Does anyone know of connectors I can attach to a usb cable that I can take apart so I can remove the fan with cutting the line?


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

I see; cant wait to see the progress. 

I used a old nokia charger (the cable was very decent) I didnt use an usb conector, just cuted the usb part and wire them with the nokia charger. The charger did not work for the usb fan so I take another adapter with one more cut and wire action...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Well here's the update, received the KL (thanks to Sandz). Regulated the humidity and stores my stash in it today. Next waiting for the fan to come in and wire it up.

Stash before it goes in the wineador


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Ddi you scoop through it first....:lol:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> Ddi you scoop through it first....:lol:


Sure did, found some chocolate covered raisins... a little bitter but not bad LOL LOL


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> *** Does anyone know of connectors I can attach to a usb cable that I can take apart so I can remove the fan with cutting the line?


You could just pick up a USB extension cable...

Newegg.com - Nippon Labs Beige 3 ft. USB cable A/Male to A/Female extension USB cable Model USB-3-MF


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Athion said:


> You could just pick up a USB extension cable...
> 
> Newegg.com - Nippon Labs Beige 3 ft. USB cable A/Male to A/Female extension USB cable Model USB-3-MF


Thanks for the reply, sorry I didn't make my question clear, I want to be able to pull it back through the hole, so was looking for something round. A friend suggested I using audio cables, as I only need to use 2 wires for the power. Even the audio connectors are a little big, so I'm going to make sure the cable is long enough, I don't think I'm going to have to remove that often that it's an issue, was just thinking out loud.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Looking good!! Glad I could help!


----------



## claws (Apr 17, 2011)

there was a good post a while back about using oust air freshener fans to circ air. they are easy to find. Love the look of that winador. nice selection of fine smokables too. i'm still on my tupador but am going to try and build a humidor looking like a sea chest. could be neat.
are you considering Spanish cedar veneer? or just keep the cigars in boxes to keep that fine aroma and flavor intact.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

claws said:


> there was a good post a while back about using oust air freshener fans to circ air. they are easy to find. Love the look of that winador. nice selection of fine smokables too. i'm still on my tupador but am going to try and build a humidor looking like a sea chest. could be neat.
> are you considering Spanish cedar veneer? or just keep the cigars in boxes to keep that fine aroma and flavor intact.


I have a laptop cooling pad coming in that I'm going to wire through the drain.

Eventually I'm going to have SC drawers custom made, I've already designed them myself. I just don't have the proper tools to do it properly, I could with what I have, but twice as hard and probably won't turn out as nice, some day I hope to be able to make them myself.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I finally received received my fan, but have to wait until payday to pick up some shrink wrap for the wires, but here's the latest picture, had to pick up some plastic drawers so I can store some explosives that arrived this week LOL


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Very very nice *Craig*


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

very nice bro! that picture is screaming out "feed me spanish cedar trays"


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

The half way point of a very nice setup.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

MattNJ said:


> very nice bro! that picture is screaming out "feed me spanish cedar trays"


Yeah, I can't wait, right now the Agent for W.I.F.E. Corp says no :whip: :whip: :smile:


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

I guess for a good result to wait should be no problem. Just keep it up.


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks really good, from one Vinodog to another. Please post on your experience with the laptop cooler. Lately I have spent some mental cycles working out a computer fan-wall wart circulation array and at the end of the day it seems like a no brainer to just get the pad and use it as a tray or else fastened under one of the sc trays in the middle.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

JPinDC said:


> Looks really good, from one Vinodog to another. Please post on your experience with the laptop cooler. Lately I have spent some mental cycles working out a computer fan-wall wart circulation array and at the end of the day it seems like a no brainer to just get the pad and use it as a tray or else fastened under one of the sc trays in the middle.


Will do, I'll even post Pics of the wiring I do, need to wire 2 USB cables together to get some extra length and fit through the hole.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Yeah, I can't wait, right now the Agent for W.I.F.E. Corp says no :whip: :whip: :smile:


what do you mean? Forrest makes them for $5 a shelf, or atleast thats what i told my wife? ound:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

MattNJ said:


> what do you mean? Forrest makes them for $5 a shelf, or atleast thats what i told my wife? ound:


I don't have a standard Winecooler, it has 2 different size slots (1/4" and 1/2") and they are not spaced evenly apart, so it's going to be a nightmare trying to figure our the drawers, probably going to have to make them myself one at a time.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> I don't have a standard Winecooler, it has 2 different size slots (1/4" and 1/2") and they are not spaced evenly apart, so it's going to be a nightmare trying to figure our the drawers, probably going to have to make them myself one at a time.


Well in that case you are just buying building material and not paying for someone to build them. So they are the CHEAPEST solution possible and probably only cost you about $3.50 a drawer... :wink:


----------



## oznation (May 25, 2011)

ok so i have looked and looked and cant find a "how to guide" to make a wineador.. ohio weather is crazy with fluctuations so this is probably the best bet but I need some guidance since im new to cigar world!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

oznation said:


> ok so i have looked and looked and cant find a "how to guide" to make a wineador.. ohio weather is crazy with fluctuations so this is probably the best bet but I need some guidance since im new to cigar world!


Try this link

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/145674-vinotemp-101-a.html


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*UPDATE* - New Drawer Layout - 2011-05-25

Cuban Drawer

ZK/Pony Drawer


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

What are the cigars in the glass tubes


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

4pistonjosh said:


> What are the cigars in the glass tubes


Guantanamara Cristales, Haven't tried them yet, one was traded the other is from Cuba


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

This idiot goes to Cuba every year!! Lucky Bastage!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

djangos said:


> This idiot goes to Cuba every year!! Lucky Bastage!


Sandz you know jealousy will get you everywhere LOL LOL


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

More like will get you NO where!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

djangos said:


> More like will get you NO where!!


Well I know it won't get you to Cuba, but I will smoke a nice CC in your honor LOL LOL


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Very very nice.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

oznation said:


> ok so i have looked and looked and cant find a "how to guide" to make a wineador.. ohio weather is crazy with fluctuations so this is probably the best bet but I need some guidance since im new to cigar world!


Just do a search for "wineador" and you will get hundreds on replies.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Well I know it won't get you to Cuba, but I will smoke a nice CC in your honor LOL LOL


com'n Craig play nice with Sandz...or I'm going to have to send you back to your room...:mod::bitchslap:ound:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I can't wait to get mine going!!!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Remember.....PICTURES!!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I'll be putting mine up when I start.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Hmm... 12 count new in box Vino Temp just appeared on craigslist for $35...


----------



## lord1234 (Aug 8, 2007)

Question:
Where did you get those drawers and what are their dimensions?


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

nice little stash you got there my man! That one Olivia you have I think its called Master Blends was a pretty good smoke. everytime I see those tupperware trays I get the chills, get some SC trays!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Forget the 12 bottle I just posted about. Found a guy who has a 18 bottle vinotemp that he got as a gift, unopened, for $60... Probably going to jump on that one.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

DAMN I wish these kinds of deals were available in NJ


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

lord1234 said:


> Question:
> Where did you get those drawers and what are their dimensions?


I got the plastic drawers at the Dollar store, they are about 13" across.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

MattNJ said:


> nice little stash you got there my man! That one Olivia you have I think its called Master Blends was a pretty good smoke. everytime I see those tupperware trays I get the chills, get some SC trays!!


All in good time LOL, the Agent for W.I.F.E. corp has me on a short leash, so Cigars before SC trays/drawers LOL


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Forget the 12 bottle I just posted about. Found a guy who has a 18 bottle vinotemp that he got as a gift, unopened, for $60... Probably going to jump on that one.


dang. nice!!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> dang. nice!!!


Going to pick it up at 5:45.

If I am remembering correctly, didn't you just pick up an 18 bottle?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

16. Wider, shorter. Kinda wish I'd held out for an 18!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> 16. Wider, shorter. Kinda wish I'd held out for an 18!


Well... Here was a surprise. I had called the guy and asked for a model number. He didn't know. I asked him how many bottles it held and he said, "I think it is 18."

So I went up there... Well this looks too big to be an 18 bottle... Yep. It is the 34 bottle.

I know that the 34 bottle is a compressor run unit, and that isn't the best, but it was also a brand new Vinotemp 34 touch screen model... For 60 bucks!!!

Of course I bought it. I will install a external temp controller and be good to go.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Well... Here was a surprise. I had called the guy and asked for a model number. He didn't know. I asked him how many bottles it held and he said, "I think it is 18."
> 
> So I went up there... Well this looks too big to be an 18 bottle... Yep. It is the 34 bottle.
> 
> ...


Sweet Steal bro'


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Sweet Steal bro'


I thought so. Here it be in it's new home next to my beer fridge.


----------



## lord1234 (Aug 8, 2007)

nice score dude!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Woah!!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

this is the 3rd or 4th wineador thread I have looked at today. It really makes me want to start a build.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> I thought so. Here it be in it's new home next to my beer fridge.


DUDE! That thing is gorgeous!


----------



## ameyers41 (May 19, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> this is the 3rd or 4th wineador thread I have looked at today. It really makes me want to start a build.


I've only been on this site a few days. I already have a Vinotemp I'm picking up tomorrow to start the build. I have a feeling this "free" website is going to be expensive for me.

I found a Vinotemp 12 with a broken cooling unit for $20 on CL. Other than the cooler not working, it's appears to be in fine shape. It will be in a basement that year round is in the 60's temp-wise, so I shouldn't need it temp controlled. Plus, if I screw up, I'm not out $300.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ameyers41 said:


> I've only been on this site a few days. I already have a Vinotemp I'm picking up tomorrow to start the build. I have a feeling this "free" website is going to be expensive for me.


I have been here for 16 days...

The disease gets you quick.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I have my fan and wiring it up this weekend... pics to follow.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*Well as promised, I wired my new fan in to my wineador...

I got the fan and power adapter off ebay for about $2 each, the longer cable was one I had laying around from some other equipment, and picked up some heat shrink tubing from The Source for $7.*

*Drilled a hole in the back of my wineador, then I cut off the ends of the fan cable and the long USB cable, fed them through the hole. The then spliced them together, soldered them then covered them with shrink wrap. (Yes I tested throughout the process to make sure it would work). Then I added some sealant to both sides to seal the hole.*

*Then I placed it on a tray above the KL.*


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Nice. I looked at those fans for quite a bit before deciding against them.

Almost wish I had got them now.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice fan setup man.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*UPDATE:* 2011-05-29

Here's new pics with fan setup.


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

good job on the wiring, I've just ran my wires out the door on the side with the hinges and never had a problem with the seal since that weather stripping is so huge but the clean look is nice. I also used connectors so I could remove or replace without cutting any wires.

Since humidity rises, did you think about attaching the fans to the ceiling instead? Or else against the back wall like the cold fan already is?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

JPinDC said:


> good job on the wiring, I've just ran my wires out the door on the side with the hinges and never had a problem with the seal since that weather stripping is so huge but the clean look is nice. I also used connectors so I could remove or replace without cutting any wires.
> 
> Since humidity rises, did you think about attaching the fans to the ceiling instead? Or else against the back wall like the cold fan already is?


I asked around and most said it was best to have the fans at the bottom, but I will keep and eye on it and if need move it to the top.

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

The location of the fans really isn't all that important as long as they cause the air to stir thru the whole unit. You don't need (or want) a rushing wind, just some light movement.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Reposting pics..


----------



## jmaloneaz (Jun 29, 2012)

Craig, can you re-post your pics? Almost all of them say you removed or deleted the pics.



WyldKnyght said:


> *UPDATE:* 2011-05-29
> 
> Here's new pics with fan setup.


----------



## jmaloneaz (Jun 29, 2012)

Nevermind, I didn't go far enough.


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone ever here of Ewave Magic Chef Wine Cooler-? It holds 16 bottles. Can get it for 30.

Pete


----------



## Tex (Nov 14, 2012)

CigarShop said:


> Anyone ever here of Ewave Magic Chef Wine Cooler-? It holds 16 bottles. Can get it for 30.
> 
> Pete


 Yeah im looking for the same thing....found a 30btl for a decent price want to jump on soon. Cant find anything on here about it.


----------

